# Mexican Rustic Furniture...



## Aparelo (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello, I am from Matamoros, Mexico, border city with Brownsville, Texas…I am a carpentry novice, I just have 4 years since I started doing some stuff (miniatures, boxes and figures) for my wife’s handcrafts store, but a couple of years ago, I decided to go to the next level and started to build some furniture for my home and my relatives. By the way, I am a Computer systems engineer working full time, but I really love carpentry, and specially, Mexican rustic furniture.

Now, I am ready to start selling some of my designs but I need to open some “market” in The United States, taking the advantage of my location. Any help will be appreciated.

You can visit my webpage www.aparelo.com (still under construction and in Spanish only, will be in English too, really soon). I am planning to start selling these valet chairs…maybe you can guide me on how much do you think will someone pay for them.. I do consider my humble work as Mexican “curios” handicrafts …everything is done in white pine, with forge iron applications, and all joinery was done using mortise pal (what a great tool by the way) for the mortises and all tenons are made from white oak to be really strong, both of them with my PC routers…everything is glued using titebond III, Mexican wax stain passes FDA requirements.

Here are a couple of photos, but again, to see all of them, please, visit my webpage www.aparelo.com 

Thanks!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Interesting design, Sergio. 

My suggestion would be to first explore the legal aspects of cross-border import/export, and then contact some of the furniture shops along the border states that specialize in Mexican and Southwest furniture.

I have no idea on pricing, but I'd think pine might be a limiting factor.


----------



## Aparelo (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks!

Yes I know, pine will affect the price, the thing is that is the traditional wood used for Mexican rustic furniture, but again, I can try other kinds of wood…one of the good things is that I work for a brokerage company in Mexico and our corporate offices are in Brownsville, TX, and they happen to be a US Customs Broker, so I have no problem with the legal aspects, my problem is to find someone who might be interested in my designs…


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sergio, a nicely finished chair. Since you are working full time how many chairs per week do you expect to build? Floor space in a furniture store is very precious to them, and they want a good supply at the lowest price they can get. You will also have to develop protective packaging for shipping, and that effects the bottom line. You might be better off contacting interior decorators. These people develop concepts and show photo's to customers and would buy as needed. Nice as the chair is you will need complimentary tables or other items to go with it. One thought is a wall mounted mirror frame/shelf with a similar design. Furniture sold this way is most often done as sets to furnish a room, and will usually be priced a bit higher.


----------



## Aparelo (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for your advice Mike, I guess I need to figure out all you are recommending me…I am planning to hire some “helpers” since they are not “expensive” here in Mexico and I will guide them on what to do…and yes, I will came up with more furniture soon, I have a great idea for a wall-mirror-valet too that I am planning to start doing next weekend and also I am working on 2 more models for my valet chairs, totally different from the first two I came up with…


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Very Nice Sergio! I really like the design. Good luck with your venture.


----------



## Aparelo (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks, I hope God help me on this...


----------



## rsnajork (Apr 1, 2009)

Something my wife calls smart furniture and is very useful. I must say very well designed and well built. Nice Job I hope you are able to make a few dollars on it. Best Wishes.:thank_you2:


----------



## Aparelo (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you very much for your kind words!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice pieces, possibly a little chunky for the US buyer.

Multiply the material times 4 or 5, usually that is a good starting selling price.

It seems slightly unfair that if I want to hire someone it is not cheap and even a novice in high school is wanting 10.00 - 12.00 around here. Plus sky high workers compensation for shop help puts the pay at 20.00 per hour and more with taxes for helpers with virtually no experience. That's almost 200.00 per day for one guy that does not know much and is not productive. One reason I work alone.

How can a guy like me compete when you are using workers in another country under a different set of rule, but selling here? 

Nothing personal against you at all, but this is a major issue and why there are so few craftsman here in the USA that actually can make a living selling hand made stuff. I would not advertise the cheap labor and then ask for selling tips here in the US. Maybe it's just me, but something just strikes me as wrong about that.


----------



## Aparelo (Mar 1, 2009)

I understand your point and you are correct. But if you see the other side of the coin, US companies are around the world using cheap labor, and here in Mexico is an example of that, maybe you are familiar with the term “maquila”, but they pay them less than 100 dollars a week…and people have to survive with that, “food” is as expensive here in Mexico as it is in the US, I can tell you because I live in the border…I ended up selling that piece in 200 dollars, so can you imagine how many pieces do I have to sell to pay someone 200 dollars daily like you said and still, make a living? But again, I understand you, and as you say, something is wrong in this world…


----------



## RobW (Apr 12, 2008)

Sergio YOUR SMOKIN HOT! I can see the love you have for yor craft in your work.
When you become rich and famous can we all still be your friends?
You don't need luck you have quality work,good on you.
Rob


----------



## Aparelo (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for your kind words!


----------

